# 世界名



## Skatinginbc

請問: "世界名" 是什麼? 是 epithet 嗎?
Context: 《修行本起經》 佛告童子：汝卻後百劫，當得作佛，名釋迦文, 如來無所著至真等正覺，劫名波陀, 世界名沙桴_, _父名白淨, 母名摩耶, 妻名裘夷, 子名羅雲, 侍者名阿難。


----------



## hupiri

根据前后文，像是“劫 名（为）波陀，世界 名（为）沙桴，父 名（为）白淨, 母 名（为）摩耶, 妻 名（为）裘夷, 子 名（为）羅雲, 侍者 名（为）阿難”的意思。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Aha! That's right.  Thank you.

Does 世界 in this context mean "state of existence, condition of being" (as in "His condition of existence is called _svabhū _沙桴 'self-existent', that is, without dependence on external causes")?


----------



## hupiri

Sorry, I have no idea what "世界" really means in Buddhism. Maybe a world all living beings exist in, I guess.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

佛家有三千世界之说。这可能是其中一个世界。沙桴就是个名字，音译。瞎说不做准。


----------



## philchinamusical

I think here "世界" means "secular". So "沙桴" is his secular name.


----------



## zhshy

按照佛教的说法，地球以及日月称为一个小世界（可以理解为太阳系），一千个小世界合为一小千世界，一千个小千世界合为一中千世界，一千个中千世界合为一大千世界。因为大千世界包含小千世界、中千世界、大千世界三种“千”世界，所以又称为三千大千世界（注意：三千大千世界的意思不是三千个大千世界），每个三千大千世界都有一尊佛陀。《修行本起经》讲的是释迦摩尼成道的故事，“沙桴”就是我们所在的三千大千世界之名，不过大陆这边更常用的是另一个名字——“娑婆”。


----------



## philchinamusical

@zhshy 学习了！谢谢分享！


----------



## Skatinginbc

謝謝各位指教, 由衷感激.

一般佛學字典, 把「索訶」「娑婆」「沙桴」畫上等號, 但我認為, 他們翻的應是不同字.  我們所在的「大千世界」(_Trisahasra-maha-sahasra-lokadhatu_，直譯"三千大千世界") 叫「索訶世界」(_sahā-lokadhātu_ 'world of enduring, the earth' 堪忍世界, 地球世界), 對我們而言是「娑婆世界」(Pali _sabba-loka _'the entire world' 全世界).  沙桴（原註：漢言恐畏國土）翻的應是一個可以拆解成"恐畏" (沙, Indo-Aryan √*śā ‘doubt, fear’) + "國土" (桴, Indo-Aryan √bhū ‘land, world’) 的字, 而不是「索訶」(_sahā_ 'the earth; enduring, bearing') 或「娑婆」(_sabba_ 'whole, entire'). 「婆」和「桴」古音對不上.

我這樣想, 不知對否:
《修行本起經》爾時佛放身三十二相八十種好光明, 普照三千世界。(造詞結構如"八百羅漢")
《修行本起經》從比丘眾六十二萬, 遊行世界, 開化群生。(造詞結構如"浪跡江湖") ==> 在各世界遊走.
《修行本起經》劫名波陀, 世界名沙桴. (造詞結構如"公司名淘寶") ==> 他的世界 (他所處的世界 or 他所掌管的世界) 叫做沙桴. 他所掌管的世界, 對我們而言可能就是全世界 (娑婆世界), 也就是這個受苦受難的世界 (索訶世界).


----------



## zhshy

据我所知，索诃、娑婆、沙桴都是我们所在的大千世界名称的音译，而堪忍、恐畏则是该世界名的意译。恐畏国土，即忍土，即娑婆世界。我不敢说沙对应娑婆，桴对应世界绝无可能，但是世界名娑婆世界，这样说不是很奇怪吗？


Skatinginbc said:


> 普照三千世界。(造詞結構如"八百羅漢")


结构并不相同，三千世界就是大千世界，只是因为其中包含了小千世界、中千世界、大千世界三种“千”世界，才有此称呼。


----------



## Skatinginbc

敝人愚見, 未必正確:


zhshy said:


> 三千世界就是大千世界，只是因为其"三千世界是包含了小千世界、中千世界、大千世界三种“千”世界，才有此称呼。


三千世界是因 _trisahasra = _3000.
大千世界是因_ maha-sahasra = maha_ 大 + _sahasra _千
三千大千世界 (_trisahasra-maha-sahasra-lokadhatu_) 不是 "三 + 千大千世界" (三個 "千大千" 世界, 什麼是 "千大千世界"?), 而是"三千 + 大千世界".


zhshy said:


> 索诃、娑婆、沙桴都是我们所在的大千世界名称的音译


當然, 索訶、娑婆、沙桴都是音譯, 所指的也可能都是我們所在的大千世界. 但我認為, 他們不是同一名稱.  就像鄭道傳 (정도전)、宗之（종지)、三峯 (삼봉)雖指同一人, 但是三個不同名稱.
索訶的"訶", 娑婆的"婆", 不可能翻同一個音.  "婆"不可能被用來翻 /-ha/ (as in _sahá_).


zhshy said:


> 恐畏国土，即忍土，即娑婆世界。我不敢说沙对应娑婆，桴对应世界绝无可能


鄭道傳, 即鄭三峯, 但"道"不對應"三", "傳"不對應"峯". 同理, "恐畏"(√sa)不對應"忍" (√sah). "國土"(√bhū;e.g, Sanskrit _svabhū_ 'one's own country')不對應"世界" (_lokadhatu_).


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> Does 世界 in this context mean "state of existence, condition of being" (as in "His condition of existence is called _svabhū _沙桴 'self-existent', that is, without dependence on external causes")?



          No. What Buddha means here is that *the area where you would live to suffer is named the World of Terror and Fear* (沙[桴>捊]世界，恐畏国土) (Click to check out the sources from a Buddhist Thesaurus and Google Books)


----------



## zhshy

Skatinginbc said:


> 三千世界是因 _trisahasra = _3000.
> 大千世界是因_ maha-sahasra = maha_ 大 + _sahasra _千
> 三千大千世界 (_trisahasra-maha-sahasra-lokadhatu_) 不是 "三 + 千大千世界" (三個 "千大千" 世界, 什麼是 "千大千世界"?), 而是"三千 + 大千世界".


大千世界是一个单位，表示每尊佛陀行教化之领域。您理解的三千个大千世界，这种说法似乎没什么意义，大千世界之上我只听过十方世界，每个大千世界在其中都如同微尘一般。


Skatinginbc said:


> 當然, 索訶、娑婆、沙桴都是音譯, 所指的也可能都是我們所在的大千世界. 但我認為, 他們不是同一名稱. 就像鄭道傳 (정도전)、宗之（종지)、三峯 (삼봉)雖指同一人, 但是三個不同名稱.
> 索訶的"訶", 娑婆的"婆", 不可能翻同一個音. "婆"不可能被用來翻 /-ha/ (as in _sahá_).


我也只是略懂皮毛，更具体的内容您最好请教佛学专家，我就不妄言了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

可惜修行本起經 (Carya-nidāna-sūtra)沒原文. 是竺大力和康孟詳 (祖先為康居國人)合譯. 竺大力來自月氏(see 傳法正宗記第9卷), 其國語是 Bactrian, 屬 Eastern Iranian.  月氏領地也有很多人操 Northwest Prakrit (e.g., Gandhari).  康居也屬 Eastern Iranian. 


Skatinginbc said:


> 沙桴（原註：漢言恐畏國土）翻的應是一個可以拆解成"恐畏" (沙, Indo-Aryan √*śā ‘doubt, fear’) + "國土" (桴, Indo-Aryan √bhū ‘land, world’) 的字


舉個例: Sanskrit _sva-bhū _'self-existent' 轉為 Prakrit 發音就成了 _sa-bhū_, 可以被拆解成"恐畏"(√sa)+"國土"(√bhū). Sanskrit _sva-bhū_ 是多義詞, 另_一_解釋是 "自己的國土" (one's own country).


----------

